# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in New Delhi near International Airport

## mano133

The Indira Gandhi International Airport in New Delhi is located 5 km from the domestic terminal. It is connected directly to all major cities across the world by flights. Quality hotels in New Delhi near International Airport  offer ultra-comfortable stay to the guests. Some of the New Delhi airport hotels also provide pickup/drop facility.




budget hotels in New Delhi

----------

